# White Spider With Red Stipes? WA



## truthsdeceit

Hey all. My BF brought home an interesting spider for me today. It's all white except for parallel red stripes on either side of it's abdomen. He's real tiny, 1/4inch, 1/2 inch with legs. We live in washington state and it was found on some outdoor equipment that had recently made a journey from Monroe down to us in Seattle. 

Any Ideas? Give me a name so I can look up pictures to confirm. 

I'll try to post pics of the little guy later. It's too late now. Good night!


----------



## Pulk

Enoplognatha ovata?


----------



## truthsdeceit

Thanks Pulk but no. The stripes are lower down on the side of the abdomen, not jagged, and there is no black speckles or at all on it. 

Heres some bad pics. Sorry bout the quality. It doesn't show well but the spider is pure white, creamy legs compared to the body, and the stripes are deep red.












The little girl (or guy) has been upgraded since the pics to a tall tupperware container with damp eco-earth, a couple sticks, and silk leaves. Hasn't started webbing yet but I have hopes. My BF is complaining that I'm treating it like a pet. He wishes he'd just squished it. He's not too fond of my T. And I'm not so sure about "true" spiders myself. But she's a pretty thing and I want to see if I can keep her alive.

Any info about taking care of her would be appreciated. I think she'll end up outside again soon. T's are one thing but....


----------



## What

Misumena vatia


----------



## truthsdeceit

What said:


> Misumena vatia


YES! :worship:     Thank you!


----------



## ErikWestblom

Misumena vatia is a crab spider that is specialized on hunting on yellow or white flowers, and can change its color accordingly. So if you want to keep it, you need a setup with live flowers, and feed it with flies. If I were you, I'd release it in the garden, and get a jumping spider instead


----------



## truthsdeceit

ErikWestblom said:


> Misumena vatia is a crab spider that is specialized on hunting on yellow or white flowers, and can change its color accordingly. So if you want to keep it, you need a setup with live flowers, and feed it with flies. If I were you, I'd release it in the garden, and get a jumping spider instead


Yeah I did my research after she was ID'd. Sounds like it would be hard to get her to eat in an unnatural environment. Plus like I said "true" spiders aren't my thing. I like T's. So I'm gonna set her free today. I just have to figure out where. It's not like there are daisies popping up on every corner in downtown seattle. :? lol. I'll find a park somewhere.


----------

